# Spartan Sport VS Trainer?



## MichelleWater (Aug 26, 2017)

Forget website differences, what about the real world. I know reviews are out for both, and both reasonably well liked; so, which one? 
Is the Sport HR worth $100(60 for the blue) over the Trainer? Or the regular sport for about the same or even less?


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes it is because it has higher grade materials, better looks and a touch screen.
If this makes it worth for you only you can decide


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 18, 2017)

To be fair the Trainer has a gold model that has some of the same material as the Sport.


----------



## cmbauer (Mar 7, 2017)

Egika said:


> Yes it is because it has higher grade materials, better looks and a touch screen.
> If this makes it worth for you only you can decide


This is exactly what I was thinking. I am confused though they are promoting sleep tracking on the trainer, but that doesnt come on the Ultras would it be available for the Spart Sport WHR????

My trainer should be here soon, its on the truck for delivery. I also have a Spartan Sport WHR in my cart on Amazon, waiting to see how the Trainer feels size wise


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

Ultra has no built in heart rate sensor.

Also it is made to support you in training - not in sleeping ;-p


----------



## cmbauer (Mar 7, 2017)

Egika said:


> Ultra has no built in heart rate sensor.
> 
> Also it is made to support you in training - not in sleeping ;-p


True, so then the Spartan Sport WHR should have it correct?


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

At least it should get it with the next firmware revision


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Egika said:


> At least it should get it with the next firmware revision


My understanding from support comments and DCRainmaker comments is that ALL Spartans will acquire sleep tracking, that would mean that with the Ultra one has to wear an HR belt overnight to get the HR readings. This is how the Ambit works too.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

martowl said:


> My understanding from support comments and DCRainmaker comments is that ALL Spartans will acquire sleep tracking, that would mean that with the Ultra one has to wear an HR belt overnight to get the HR readings. This is how the Ambit works too.


Or it could mean that there will be sleep tracking, just without HR, on the Ultra... (The Ambit3 only does what it does, with a need to wear the HR belt, because it uses R-R values to determine recovery status. Not the same as sleep tracking. Actually, not even the same as the WHR sleep tracking, probably, given that oHR don't give HRV...)


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Or it could mean that there will be sleep tracking, just without HR, on the Ultra... (The Ambit3 only does what it does, with a need to wear the HR belt, because it uses R-R values to determine recovery status. Not the same as sleep tracking. Actually, not even the same as the WHR sleep tracking, probably, given that oHR don't give HRV...)


So, am I to understand that to track sleep, the HR is not required? I thought it was, but I suppose they can track with movement, the Garmin F5 I have tracks sleep, but I notice also there is a graph of movement that coincides with the "light" and "deep" sleep. That was one of the reasons that I actually wanted OHR, was for sleep tracking. Hmmmm That would be cool if the Ultra would track also, I already know my min/resting heart rates, so that is mox nix..


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 18, 2017)

How would it know light and deep sleep if there is no HR?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

pizzaslut said:


> How would it know light and deep sleep if there is no HR?


My FitBit (which wasn't much more than an accelerometer plus algorithms, i.e., an old one) already tracked sleep. As mentioned last page, it can also be done via movement tracking. (Frankly, I think that rather like step counters, it's pretty useless at the moment on most devices. Lots of factors that cause errors since they work with all-too-limited data, on closed systems where the storage of data is concerned, and so on.)


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 18, 2017)

So I tired a watch that is essentially the same size(1mm thinner) as the Fenix 3HR as the watch store in my work area doesn't carry ABC watches. It was also 300 grams heavier due to material used. So, has anyone here tried and compared the Sport to the F3 line? Does being 1mm smaller make the sport feel smaller, or more or less the same? I haven't been able to find a watch store in my area that has Spartan line in stock to test out so I can't make that judgement. Thank you.


----------



## paul1928 (Jul 27, 2013)

pizzaslut said:


> How would it know light and deep sleep if there is no HR?


Wrist movement - same as the non-HR FitBits.


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

can someone explain to me what kind of information you derive from "sleep tracking"?
Ok, I know in the morning how much my hands moved during the night and maybe how my heart rate went up and down during my dreams.

But what does one get from this?
Do I train less hard if I did not sleep deep enough? ??


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Egika said:


> can someone explain to me what kind of information you derive from "sleep tracking"?
> Ok, I know in the morning how much my hands moved during the night and maybe how my heart rate went up and down during my dreams.
> 
> But what does one get from this?
> Do I train less hard if I did not sleep deep enough? ??


the more you analyse, the more you paralyse!!

don't think for a moment that for 100$ you get accurate data (just like OHR, companies had to put a disclaimer on their websites just to not get sued, because of the term "medical"). sleep tracking depends (just like HRV) on so many factors like work(stress), family, friends - responsibilities, nutrition (hydration) & & & .....

The fitness industry has tried for years to analyse every moment of your life - with a 100$ device (hence the "not medical" term). steps, floors, HRV, rHR, running Power ... all that data and no studies that can verify anything. And still they push & push and people buy & buy ..... you can't compress the 24hours of a human life into 2-3 numbers .... it's not that simple. It's personal responsibility --> know what you're capable of & do some self-reflexion (on a daily basis).


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 18, 2017)

I know size wise the Trainer is probably better for me, but all these prices I am seeing for the Sport HR(let say it's much closer to the Trainer Steel variant in price) is pulling me other way. I know the Steel model won't be out for like 2 or so months, and the Sport has better material than the Trainer(at least regular model). If only the Trainer had a slightly larger display for it's body(say a more bezel-less design), or even more standard durability, I'd probably less tempted by the Sport.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

pizzaslut said:


> I know size wise the Trainer is probably better for me, but all these prices I am seeing for the Sport HR(let say it's much closer to the Trainer Steel variant in price) is pulling me other way. I know the Steel model won't be out for like 2 or so months, and the Sport has better material than the Trainer(at least regular model). If only the Trainer had a slightly larger display for it's body(say a more bezel-less design), or even more standard durability, I'd probably less tempted by the Sport.


I got an E-mail this morning that says the Steel and Gold Trainers are available for Pre-order, to ship on the 26th of Sept..


"PRE-ORDER THE SPARTAN TRAINER
STEEL AND GOLDThe stylish Steel and Gold variants are now available for pre-orders. All pre-orders will ship on the 26[SUP]th[/SUP] of September. Pre-order yours now!"

Not too far off if you're really interested.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 18, 2017)

Good to know, but by then a few other watches are close to being release or is on sale. I'm also not sure the better display material is worth $50, when I can probably just put a screen protector over it. I like the metal look a hair better, but the cash saved could go towards clothing, shoes, gas, or simply in the bank. Plus, the color I really like, the all white, looks to be axed(as does the coral color). I also called a watch store that Suunto recommended on their site, besides still carrying suunto products, and being open, I could pretty much get one sans tax($1 under retail price).


----------



## MichelleWater (Aug 26, 2017)

The look of the Ultra is sexy, like a burlesque dancer, and the Sport HR in black or Gold is like a really classy go go dancers at a ritzy bar. The Trainer, is like the top stripper at 11am brunch show, it's good, but if you wait until night you that's when the good shows start. Steel models being the after work 6:30pm dancer, it got classier, but not as hot as the hot sister go go dancer or burlesque dancers known as Sport HR and ultra.


----------



## cmbauer (Mar 7, 2017)

MichelleWater said:


> The look of the Ultra is sexy, like a burlesque dancer, and the Sport HR in black or Gold is like a really classy go go dancers at a ritzy bar. The Trainer, is like the top stripper at 11am brunch show, it's good, but if you wait until night you that's when the good shows start. Steel models being the after work 6:30pm dancer, it got classier, but not as hot as the hot sister go go dancer or burlesque dancers known as Sport HR and ultra.


Best thing I have ever read on this forum!! HANDS DOWN


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

pizzaslut said:


> Good to know, but by then a few other watches are close to being release or is on sale. I'm also not sure the better display material is worth $50, when I can probably just put a screen protector over it. I like the metal look a hair better, but the cash saved could go towards clothing, shoes, gas, or simply in the bank. Plus, the color I really like, the all white, looks to be axed(as does the coral color). I also called a watch store that Suunto recommended on their site, besides still carrying suunto products, and being open, I could pretty much get one sans tax($1 under retail price).


There's more to the screen than just the materials. If you look on the Suunto website, the display resolution on the Ultra, and the Sport is 320x300 pixels, (best in the industry, I believe, the fenix is only 240x240), and the Trainer is only 218x218. This is a big difference if you're looking at the display fairly frequently. In one of these forums, a person returned their trainer because they couldn't see it very well.


----------



## iridium7777 (Feb 17, 2017)

that resolution is useless unless you throw in the actual display size to divide it into. you can have 320 pixels but if they're spread over 2 inches then it's going to look a lot worse than having 240 pixels cramped into 0.5 inches. everywhere i tried to look i can not find anything quoting what the actual display size is on these watches.

i have the trainer and even though it's going to be returned for other reasons, display is not one of them, it looks crisp and no worse than anything on the sport, albeit it is smaller.



sb029111 said:


> There's more to the screen than just the materials. and the Sport is 320x300 pixels, (best in the industry, I believe, the fenix is only 240x240), and the Trainer is only 218x218. This is a big difference if you're looking at the display fairly frequently. In one of these forums, a person returned their trainer because they couldn't see it very well.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 18, 2017)

What is your reason for returning it?


----------



## MichelleWater (Aug 26, 2017)

Does either model offer stair counter, like to see how many stairs one went up and down during the day?
?


----------



## chris_shanks0 (Sep 10, 2017)

MichelleWater said:


> Does either model offer stair counter, like to see how many stairs one went up and down during the day?
> ?


There isn't a stair counter on the spartan Sport that I'm aware of. Just step counter


----------



## chris_shanks0 (Sep 10, 2017)

My experience with the Spartan Sport has not been good. I have had it a couple of weeks now and I am awaiting an analysis by the suunto team to find out what is causing my issues. I will list them below and it would be great if I could get some feedback if anyone else has experienced the same issues or similar.

1. The calorie count isn't accurate, I don't think it is applying my BMR in full to my total calories in a day. And I am ending up with some really low calorie reading and no real consistancy. One day I had a calorie total of around 1950 and I had ran and burnt 1100 on the same day.

2. All the graphs on the app, website and phone appear wrong and also none of them match each other or are even close. This is the same with the numerical totals. 

3. Total duration of exercise is also out.

4. Constant issues syncing with the app. Blue dial on app sits ath 3/4 full and the same symbol on the watch stops appearing. I have to un pair everything and re pair it all frequently. 

I realise I may just have a faulty watch and as soon as I find out where the issue lays I will update this post. But for the money I have payed for this watch ( my first real watch I this field) it has cause my considerable stress.

If anyone else has come across any issues like this I'd love to get some feedback but I thought It was only right to post my experience. If the watch functioned well I would rate this very highly but as for now I'm very disappointed and stressed out by the whole experience.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

chris_shanks0 said:


> There isn't a stair counter on the spartan Sport that I'm aware of. Just step counter


 There couldn't be, without barometer


----------



## iridium7777 (Feb 17, 2017)

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> There couldn't be, without barometer


there isn't a staircase counter but it's not because there isn't a barometer. there are plenty of fitness trackers that estimate stairs without having a barometer HW.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

iridium7777 said:


> there isn't a staircase counter but it's not because there isn't a barometer. there are plenty of fitness trackers that estimate stairs without having a barometer HW.


How would they do that? We are talking about measuring vertical movement, i.e. ups and downs, in a day, right?


----------



## iridium7777 (Feb 17, 2017)

i'm assuming they use the gyro somehow to detect vertical movement instead of lateral. i'm specifically talking about some of the fitbits which have no altimeter but still feature "floors climbed" metric. i'm not sure how accurate it is.



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> How would they do that? We are talking about measuring vertical movement, i.e. ups and downs, in a day, right?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

iridium7777 said:


> i'm assuming they use the gyro somehow to detect vertical movement instead of lateral. i'm specifically talking about some of the fitbits which have no altimeter but still feature "floors climbed" metric. i'm not sure how accurate it is.


Ah yes, thank you. That could work. Not sure how well either, but given the discrepancies even just step counters get, it's all, uhm, relative, anyways


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Ah yes, thank you. That could work. Not sure how well either, but given the discrepancies even just step counters get, it's all, uhm, relative, anyways


Way back, when I had a Fitbit Charge HR, I asked Fitbit why my "stairs climbed" was so far off. They said that the elevation change had to be at least 10 feet, and all at once, with no pauses in it. So, I tested it, and sure enough, if I would climb the stairs in my house, and at the top, swing my "fitbit carrying" arm up over my head, that trip would count as one flight, if I didn't, it was lost.
Further info, "generally", the same is true with the Fenix 5 that I have from Garmin, although I don't bother with trying to achieve a "goal" that is arbitrary at best, I got a couple of flights going up an escalator while swinging my arm to make it think it was "steps"...
So much for accuracy..


----------



## ujtordai (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a question about the difference between GPS accuracy.
So which watch has better GPS accuracy?
In the Suunto Spartan Trainer, Wrist HR has a chipset made(or branded) by Mediatek, and in the Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR has a chipset made or branded by SiRF star V.
I found some comparison by DCRainmaker but it does not contain Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR.
Here is: https://fellrnr.com/wiki/GPS_Accuracy
What is your experience with these?
Thanks


----------



## Philip Onayeti (Jun 23, 2016)

I have the Spartan Sport and Trainer. Antennae design makes the trainer better in difficult terrain despite the "inferior" chip, in my experience, in my part of the world.


----------

